# I thought i'd share 3 photo's of mum and me. We went to a Birthday party.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I thought i'd share some photo's of mum and I... We had to go to an 80th Birthday party last night and a friend took some nice photo's of us with my camera.. Anyway i thought i'd share a couple of photo's to show you... We had a good time i was asked to take photo's and some video's and make an 80th Birthday slideshow for them ... The people were very grateful that i said yes that i would do this for them i had a nice time doing it.. Now i have to put it all together for them but it has been boiling hot today so couldn't do any today but i wanted to share these couple of photo's with you.. Our friend took really nice photo's of us i was impressed. Next week i have another job to do with taking photo's and video's for a 50th Wedding Party I got some practice in using my new tripod i am very happy with it moves like a breeze so smooth...

Mum and Me..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Lovely photos Lyn. You really look like your mother.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Lovely photos Lyn. You really look like your mother.


Thanks Kate... Everyone tells me I look like my father but I guess i look like both parents...I am glad you liked my photos..


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Lovely pictures lyn *


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Wonderful pictures Lyn. I always look forward to seeing pictures you post!!!


----------



## gabriella (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice photos!! 

I also love your new signature! That's my family in the summer with the BBQ every night  Even in the winter sometimes, lol!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The pictures of you and your Mum are great Lyn and you definitely look like her. 

How nice that you are taking photos/videos and doing a slideshow for the 80th Birthday Party as well as doing photos and videos for a 50th Anniversary Party! :wow:

Soon you'll be able to start your own photography business! :thumbsup:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice photos,Lyn!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice pic's of a pair of charming looking ladies...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Bethanyi said:


> *Lovely pictures lyn *


Thank you Bethany..



jean20057 said:


> Wonderful pictures Lyn. I always look forward to seeing pictures you post!!!


Thank you Kristen. I'll be posting some photos of Indi soon...



gabriella said:


> Very nice photos!!
> 
> I also love your new signature! That's my family in the summer with the BBQ every night  Even in the winter sometimes, lol!


Thank you..



FaeryBee said:


> *The pictures of you and your Mum are great Lyn and you definitely look like her.
> 
> How nice that you are taking photos/videos and doing a slideshow for the 80th Birthday Party as well as doing photos and videos for a 50th Anniversary Party! :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Very nice pic's of a pair of charming looking ladies...


UMMMM!!!!!! Bro you have me blushing with red on my cheeks right now... You are good looking yourself to... I'm glad you like my photos of us...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh such lovely photos of Lyn n Mum! She seems to always be in good spirits just like when I saw you both on Skype cam last time.

Indi's new siggy is also very cute. He's enjoying so many nice food on Australia Day!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Ahh such lovely photos of Lyn n Mum! She seems to always be in good spirits just like when I saw you both on Skype cam last time.
> 
> Indi'so new siggy is also very cute. He's enjoying so many nice food on Australia Day!


Thank you Nick.. Yes mum seems to be in good spirit... Today is Australia Day we have a holiday and it is going to be boiling hot again at least there is no floods like the one we had in 2013 on the same day as today..


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Lyn... nice photos and I LOVE your hair... very nice shade and so shiny. I'm trying to decide whether to "let the gray out".. if I had hair as pretty as yours, I would do it in a heart beat!


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

very sweet pics lyn.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

You both have the same eyes!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> You both have the same eyes!


Thank you Heidi...I just had a look yes we do have the same eyes but i have blue eyes not sure what mums is though..



Peetysmom said:


> very sweet pics lyn.


Thank you..



jrook said:


> Lyn... nice photos and I LOVE your hair... very nice shade and so shiny. I'm trying to decide whether to "let the gray out".. if I had hair as pretty as yours, I would do it in a heart beat!


Judy I am not all gray yet only a couple he he!!! I have highlights in my hair and still my own natural hair they just blended it... I am sure you have lovely hair to maybe get some highlights in your hair talk to your hairdresser she or he maybe able to do something nice for you.. Judy I haven't seen a photo of you but you are pretty to everyone is pretty...It is not what a person looks like it is what is in side of them there personality and how nice they are is what counts..


----------

